# Heresy Miniatures Dragon



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Heresy Miniatures have finished sculpting their dragon after a rather epic 2 years working on it. The model is now having a few finishing touchs added before being worked up for casting.

Here's a picture with a metal ruler for scale, the thing is fucking enormous. Just in case anyone actually thinks it, the 'slightly odd paint scheme' is the putty it is sculpted in! 










If anyone is interested they are currently taking deposits for preorders, with an estimated cost of £100. I am sorely tempted just because the model is pretty impressive on its own (and would look amazing on the tabletop with a lord of your choice on top) and is more or less what I think a dragon should look like.

Take a look at the site if you are interested for more photos and WIPs.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

That's one impressive miniature, if you could call it that. Have some rep for sharing that with us.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

technically it's a miniature dragon. so it's still a miniature. :grin:

CP


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i like it alot, but its gonna be far too large and heavy for a game piece if its metal and far too delicate if its resin, and as a display model its a bit Dragony to be worth the effort,By that i mean after the head is finished its pretty much gonna be 18 months of painting scales. Its a stunning model but im not inspired enough to buy it.

I will say its very dynamic and could be nice in some kinda dragon based diorama, though the more i look at it the more i find myself wondering if i could work it into a Empire dragon killing party diorama, similar to the giant killing one that won GD a few weeks back.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow that's incredible.. 

Might buy one and see if my local GW let me proxy it as a Hive Tyrant. :laugh:

That thing just kicks so much ass.

Squeek, when they have the model designed, what's the process of mass producing it? Anyone know?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

They'll be casting it in resin apparently, the designer says he will update the wip when he has some resin parts to show. It probably is a little fragile for regular play, but I would love to see my opponent's expression if I dropped that on the table. 

Admittedly in Fantasy 8th ed. it would eat a cannonball in turn 1 or 2... grumble grumble...


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

That's what I was thinking. :laugh:

**Plonks it on the table**

*Opponent*: _What the fuck is [email protected]_
*Me*:_ Oh, it's my new .. 'Hive Tyrant'_
*Opponent*: _Well I want all my lascannons at it! Stat!_


----------



## Courage_Honour (Jan 17, 2011)

i think it would just be COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Battousai1184 (Jul 24, 2010)

Courage_Honour said:


> i think it would just be COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :biggrin:


Agreed. Looks amazing.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i like it alot, but its gonna be far too large and heavy for a game piece if its metal and far too delicate if its resin, and as a display model its a bit Dragony to be worth the effort,By that i mean after the head is finished its pretty much gonna be 18 months of painting scales. Its a stunning model but im not inspired enough to buy it.


It's resin with supports, so should be sturdy enough - or so they say. The hefty price tage is apparently in part due to the supports, so i assume they've done their research.

I agree it would get tedious to paint, but i think the anticipation of how awesome it would look finished might just pull me through.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Its the wings that worry me, if i was painting for display it wouldnt be an issue but i have seen many a FW winged tyranid crack its wings in 40k games, but if they were wiring the wings at the molding process i might be more inclined.


----------

